# COOLANT LEAK through THANS ? 2.7 t



## firhenheit2007 (Feb 14, 2012)

*COOLANT LEAK through TRANS ? 2.7 t*

A friend of mine has this problem massive coolant leak through the lower side of trans, I was wondering if there is any coolant seal on block near trans? 
All the coolant leaking out! 
also has someone had this issue before if so any pic will be appreciated 
will post pic later .


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

Yes, the cover plate for the rear main seal, has a channel for coolant through it. It is possible the gasket for the plate is leaking. I know when I loosened the bolts for the cover to replace the rear main seal, coolant leaked out. 

For your sake I hope that is not the problem though. It is easy to replace, only if your engine is sitting on a palette in the garage like mine.


----------



## firhenheit2007 (Feb 14, 2012)

NFX123JMP said:


> Yes, the cover plate for the rear main seal, has a channel for coolant through it. It is possible the gasket for the plate is leaking. I know when I loosened the bolts for the cover to replace the rear main seal, coolant leaked out.
> 
> For your sake I hope that is not the problem though. It is easy to replace, only if your engine is sitting on a palette in the garage like mine.


U were right my friend was the cover plate for the main seal cracked thanks to a 17mm bolt nut somehow fell in trans while driving i know that cuz when took trans out the nut was there hit the flywheel multiple times and the plate cover :facepalm:


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

Glad you were able to figure it out. Oddly enough, I had a loose bolt that had caused some minor damage before wedging itself above the seal. I can't figure out how it got in there, as there were no missing bolts anywhere around the tranny. You can see some nicks in the oil pipe and fitting, and gouges at the bottom.


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

Duplicate post


----------



## firhenheit2007 (Feb 14, 2012)

NFX123JMP said:


> Glad you were able to figure it out. Oddly enough, I had a loose bolt that had caused some minor damage before wedging itself above the seal. I can't figure out how it got in there, as there were no missing bolts anywhere around the tranny. You can see some nicks in the oil pipe and fitting, and gouges at the bottom.


 that is sad when things like this happens 10 hours to fix this, hope no one has this prob ...:thumbup:


----------



## 01greengti (Jun 28, 2019)

*Did you find a DIY for this.*



firhenheit2007 said:


> that is sad when things like this happens 10 hours to fix this, hope no one has this prob ...:thumbup:


Hi there, I know it’s been a while but I’m hoping you found a DIY for this you can share. I have the same problem, coolant leaking under Pressure from bottom of flywheel/bell housing. Looks like I need to pull the engine and need directions. Mine is a ‘99 Audi A6 Quattro 2.8L 30V V6


----------

